# C/C Holster for XDM .40cal?



## bassman (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone out there with an XDM .40cal know of a good C/C carry holster? The gun seems a bit too big to conceal well but maybe I'm wrong. 

Love the gun, though! Thanks.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I carry mine (XDM-9 but it's the same size) in a HBE Com III IWB holster. Lots of people like UBG Holsters (myself included) they are typically affordable in standard trim and the turnaround is quick.

As for the gun, yes it's large but it's not _that big

_http://www.handgunforum.net/springfield-photo-gallery/17108-xdm9-size-comparison-pics.html

Here's my carry rig:


----------



## ForHisGlory (Jan 2, 2012)

I suppose they make that in the 45cal. also ? Looks good. If so, would have any idea how much$


----------



## XDM6951 (Nov 26, 2011)

I have a XDM 3.8 in a galco classic lite holster


----------



## multistage (Feb 24, 2011)

I have an MTAC for mine. Not a big fan of kydex, but it is a very good holster.


----------



## Sabe357 (Mar 23, 2012)

Not sure if you've heard of the Versacarry Generation II but if you want deep concealment with no bulky holsters, really look at giving this a try! I was skeptical at first but the low price of just $19.99 sold me on giving it a try and let me tell you, it's the most discreet holster I own and very comfortable; great for even big guns where you really don't need added bulk. It's pretty unique, won't damage your gun and the neat thing is that even if you add lights or lasers or even get another 40 caliber, the same holster will work for all of those options. I love it and that price is sweet man; check it out at Versacarry :: The Original ZeroBulk Holster


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sabe357 said:


> Not sure if you've heard of the Versacarry Generation II but if you want deep concealment with no bulky holsters, really look at giving this a try! I was skeptical at first but the low price of just $19.99 sold me on giving it a try and let me tell you, it's the most discreet holster I own and very comfortable; great for even big guns where you really don't need added bulk. It's pretty unique, won't damage your gun and the neat thing is that even if you add lights or lasers or even get another 40 caliber, the same holster will work for all of those options. I love it and that price is sweet man; check it out at Versacarry :: The Original ZeroBulk Holster


I bought a Versacarry to try out and review. It has just arrived.

I haven't used it yet, so I can't yet review it. Give me a week or so.
But there is one important observation I can make, just from looking at the package and instructions:
_It is not possible to reholster normally, into a Versacarry._

According to the maker's instructions, the act of reholstering requires the user to _remove the device from his pants_, reinsert the pistol, and then replace the combination into the pants. This is a very complex three-act play!

During the coming week or so, I'll wring it out. Then I'll report back.

(BTW: If a Versacarry user posts a review, as *Sabe357* has done here, the Versacarry people will give the poster another free Versacarry! Beware of all-too-complimentary reviews!)


----------

